# Gear box Grease for a Craftsman Blower



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

The model #, I don't have with me right now, sorry.

It's not that old, a 9/24ish size, with an aluminum gear box for the auger. I am servicing this machine for a friend. The only opening into the gear box that I see, is on top, with a plastic, push-in plug, with the hole only about 1/4" to 5/16" in diameter. Although I can use a wire tie for a "dip stick," there is some evidence that some grease has leaked out, and I want to replace it. How, in tarnation, do you add grease through such a small hole, being as the grease doesn't really "flow?" Also, what grease do you guys use for this? Thanks for any help.

Bill


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

*The grease*

Could you tell wether it was oil, or grease? Oil would be easier. The oil,or grease was put in before they assembled it. ether way, you have to do it slowly, to let the air out, but there has to be a little room for air for expansion, not that it is ever going to overheat. Others will have [better] advice also. Happy Fathers Day.
Sid


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks, Sid. It is either a very, very thick oil or a very thin grease, that came out on my dip stick. It is amber in color and does not flow.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Might want to try what's discussed in post #9 here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/16177-gear-box-add-oil-not.html


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas!! I went ahead and ordered the MTD grease, which is not cheap, just to see if it's the same stuff. I do know that it's thicker stuff than 80W-90. Might be perfect for my Ariens boxes, too. What do you think of that idea?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A '00' grease would probably be about the same as the MTD stuff, but cheaper.


----------

